# does pretty much everyone speak English in Kuala Lumpur?



## Hewtft (Feb 5, 2011)

I've heard that Malaysia in general has better English skills than Thailand. Does this mean in the capital city of Kuala Lumpur pretty much everyone speaks English?


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Pretty much everyone yes. Even the taxi driver, cashier at supermarket, gas station etc. Comparatively, KL has better English literacy than Bangkok. 
(even our local drama on TV has English subtitles)


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

Not really, there are still parts of the city that you won't find English spoken. But unless you live in one of those parts you'll probably never run into a problem. And of course the further you get away from the city the percentage of people speaking English goes down. But it is MUCH better than Thailand/Japan/Indonesia.


----------



## sksportcar (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, absolutely. Malaysia has better English skill compare to Thailand and Indonesia. But if you compare to Singapore, then Singapore is better.


----------

